# Tortoise Food Gardens



## longbeachskunk (Jan 6, 2009)

Happy new year everyone! Hope you all had a great and safe one.

Since our DT's won't be awake for about another 3 months, I'm assuming some of you have begun planting the seeds to their favorite grasses, weeds, flowers and stuff. If so, what seeds are you growing and where do you get them? I would like to get strated on my tortoise food garden asap that way my DT's have a nice big garden to greet their empty tummies.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2009)

My leopards, sulcata and desert tortoises main diet consists of Bermuda grass. Towards the end of every year when the stores have a sale on their veggie seeds (usually 10cents a pack) I buy as many packs as the store has left for sale. All kinds of veggies...squashes, pumpkins, radishes, turnips, carrots, water melon, cantaloup, everything except tomatoes, the leaves of which are toxic. Then during the winter, when its pretty wet, I broadcast the veggie seeds over the tortoises' pastures. By the time its warm enough for the animals to come out onto their pastures, the veggies have gotten a pretty good start and are growing well. Of course, they never get any fruit on them because the plants are eaten while they are still just leaves, but the tortoises really love them. I also broadcast the seeds usually called "grazing tortoise mix" from places like carolinapetsupply.com and turtlestuff.com. This gives my Bermuda grass a lot more variety. 

Yvonne


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 6, 2009)

My tort isn't hibernating this winter and I've been trying to grow seeds indoors for him. So far I have a tiny crop of tortoise mix, my dandelion just started sprouting, I bought a wheatgrass plant, and trying to sprout a turnip. I'd love a self-sustaining tort (and he's still a baby so he doesn't eat much). I'm hoping it'll be easier in summer to grow the seeds in trays...I don't do well with plants.

I bought carrot greens today for the first time...the store actually had a bunch of carrots with more greens (by several times) than carrots.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jan 7, 2009)

I also grow many things here at the house. I generaly save all the dandilion seed pods I find all year. I find them all over the place. They are very easy to grow and once they take over an area, you will have dadilion forever. I also buy various seed mixes. I really like one call "Mesclun" or "mixture". Its the same as "Spring Mix" It will ususally have red, green romain lettuce, arugula, and a bunch of other stuff in it. This , Like most greens, likes to grow in cool weather. I also am constantly adding new grass seed. They go crazy for newly sprouted grasses.
Right now is a great time grow. Most of the torts are asleep. The plants get a huge head start. 
If you do it right (its easy) you will spend very little on food from the store. And all home grown greens will be pesticide and fertilizer free. I NEVER use any type of pesticide or fertilizer.
Look for the "mesclun" mix at Home Depot or Osh.


----------



## longbeachskunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet! Nice responses. I have my list and I'm going to get started on my food garden this weekend!


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jan 7, 2009)

emysemys said:


> My leopards, sulcata and desert tortoises main diet consists of Bermuda grass. Towards the end of every year when the stores have a sale on their veggie seeds (usually 10cents a pack) I buy as many packs as the store has left for sale. All kinds of veggies...squashes, pumpkins, radishes, turnips, carrots, water melon, cantaloup, everything except tomatoes, the leaves of which are toxic. Then during the winter, when its pretty wet, I broadcast the veggie seeds over the tortoises' pastures. By the time its warm enough for the animals to come out onto their pastures, the veggies have gotten a pretty good start and are growing well. Of course, they never get any fruit on them because the plants are eaten while they are still just leaves, but the tortoises really love them. I also broadcast the seeds usually called "grazing tortoise mix" from places like carolinapetsupply.com and turtlestuff.com. This gives my Bermuda grass a lot more variety.
> 
> Yvonne



This is a great idea. I think I will try this on a smaller scale.

Thank you


----------



## longbeachskunk (Jan 13, 2009)

Quick question:
Are morning glories toxic for the torts? I thought they were but then I saw a food list that said they were ok? Can anyone please confirm?


----------



## techiegrl (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Tort Lovers,

I too am determined to grow more grasses and flowers/weeds for my tort's this summer vs store bought. I have ordered some seeds and live in Sacramento, Roseville CA area and am not sure when a good time to plant them would be. Any suggestions? I sure hate paying 1.99 a bunch for organic dandilion as it's just a weed after all


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 13, 2009)

It's $3.50 here for a bunch--I'd love to live where you do!


----------

